# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Winner of ICC World Cup 2011

## sanjy1234

Dear Friends

Cricket world cup has been started on 19th Feb 2011, .....Have you any guess that which company has potential to win this world cup?

1. India
2. Pakistan
3. Srilanka
4. Bangladesh
5. England
6. Newzealand
7. Australisa
8. Westindies
9. Zimbabve
10. South Africa
11.Canada
12. Kenya
13. Nietherland
14. Ireland




Regards
Sanjay

----------


## kadambarivaidya

i think it will be either India or England

----------

